# 6 Month Old Gsd Pup



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm posting this for a friend. Akc registered. Just spade last month. They say she is food aggressive, and starting to growl at family members. Her pedigree is nothing great. But the breeder does sell her dogs for herding and agility. She is FREE. PM me for her pics and ped. Located in upstate NY


----------

